# SkyDSL??? Eine Alternative???



## pascha953 (18. April 2015)

Hallo,

da ich eine total lamme Internetverbindung habe und zwar für 150mb braucht es 1 Stunde, habe ich mich entschlossen mir Internet über Satellit anzuschaffen.

In der Straße wo ich wohne gibt es keine anderen Alternativen.

SkyDSL soll bis 20Mbits schnell sein und dazu noch Flatrate auf Internet und Telefon haben.

Hat schon jemand Erfahrung gemacht mit Internet über Satellit? 

Ist es wirklich Flatrate???

Gruß.


----------



## Combi (18. April 2015)

wie wäre es wenn du die selber fragst?
dafür haben die telefone um kunden zu beraten..die können dir sagen was ankommt und ob/wie es geht..
kann keiner mehr telefonieren oder onkel google fragen?


----------



## mrfloppy (18. April 2015)

Es wurden nach Erfahrungen gefragt , dies wird dir mit Sicherheit kein support sagen können , bzw werden die ihr Produkt in den Himmel loben, also was soll deine unqualifizierte Aussage ?
Also bei einigen bekannten relativ gut, bei anderen relativ bescheiden. Bemängelt wurde das bei starkem regen und Schnee , es recht stark einknickt sowie der ping. Ist aber auch schon ein weilchen her. Wie es heute aussieht weiß ich nicht


----------



## crae (18. April 2015)

Ja Kombi, das hättest du dir eigentlich sparen können. Wie dem auch sei, für SkyDSL benötigst du natürlich spezielle Hardware: eine Sat-Schüssel mit freier "Sicht" und einen speziellen Router. Damit kommen evtl. Kosten auf dich zu.
Es wird meist als Flatrate ausgeschildert, aber die meisten Anbeiter Von DSL über Satellit haben eine "Fair Use Policy"-Klausel irgendwo im Kleingedruckten, die es erlaubt Vielnutzer runterzudrosseln. Da solltest du bei den Anbietern nachbohren. 
Was vielleicht das Killer-Argument schlechthin ist: Mit DSL via Sat hast du einen Ping von über 700ms, meistens sogar wesentlich höher. Damit ist es unmöglich schnelle Spiele zu spielen. Wenn man sich Erfahrungsberichte ansieht, beklagen sich die Leute auch öfters über eine Verzögerung und Nachhall bei Telefongesprächen (vermutlich aufgrund der hohen Latenz). 

mfg, crae


----------



## pascha953 (18. April 2015)

Combi schrieb:


> wie wäre es wenn du die selber fragst?
> dafür haben die telefone um kunden zu beraten..die können dir sagen was ankommt und ob/wie es geht..
> kann keiner mehr telefonieren oder onkel google fragen?




Warum regst du dich so auf???

Hier im Forum stellen die Leute verschiedene Fragen zu allen möglichen Themen, zu Grafikkarten, Netzteilen oder Prozessoren.

Soll man jetzt etwa jedesmal irgendwo hin telefonieren oder Googeln? Ich weis, dass ich hier bei PCGH gut aufgehoben bin

und lass mir hier lieber ein paar Tipps geben, bevor ich irgendwo anrufe und mir was aufschwatzen lasse.

Wo gehst du hin um dich z.b in Sachen PC Hardware beraten zulassen, in den Media Markt?? Nein, ich glaub nicht das du so blööd bist


----------



## pascha953 (18. April 2015)

crae schrieb:


> Ja Kombi, das hättest du dir eigentlich sparen können. Wie dem auch sei, für SkyDSL benötigst du natürlich spezielle Hardware: eine Sat-Schüssel mit freier "Sicht" und einen speziellen Router. Damit kommen evtl. Kosten auf dich zu.
> Es wird meist als Flatrate ausgeschildert, aber die meisten Anbeiter Von DSL über Satellit haben eine "Fair Use Policy"-Klausel irgendwo im Kleingedruckten, die es erlaubt Vielnutzer runterzudrosseln. Da solltest du bei den Anbietern nachbohren.
> Was vielleicht das Killer-Argument schlechthin ist: Mit DSL via Sat hast du einen Ping von über 700ms, meistens sogar wesentlich höher. Damit ist es unmöglich schnelle Spiele zu spielen. Wenn man sich Erfahrungsberichte ansieht, beklagen sich die Leute auch öfters über eine Verzögerung und Nachhall bei Telefongesprächen (vermutlich aufgrund der hohen Latenz).
> 
> mfg, crae




Hallo crae,

danke für die sachliche Antwort.

Auf Online Games und Telefon kann ich verzichten,

alles was ich brauch ist zum Beispiel mal für ein Update das 5GB(GTA 5) groß ist keine 33 Stunden lade Zeit.

Hier habe ich mal ein Angebot gefunden
Kein DSL verfügbar? sky DSL Flat, Tarife und Tarifübersicht

bis zu 12Mbits schnell und mit Flatrate


----------



## nimbo123 (18. April 2015)

Schau dich mal nach lokalen Anbietern um. Viele bieten Richtfunk an.
Des weiteren fährst du mit UMTS/ LTE Vermutlich günstier als mit skyDSL.


----------



## crae (18. April 2015)

Glaubs mir das ist nicht das Gelbe vom Ei. Es ist wie bei LTE z. B. ein shared Medium (hier nachzulesen: Kein DSL verfügbar? skyDSL Verfügbarkeit bundesweit!). Man wird in einen "Pool" mit anderen Usern geworfen und je nachdem wie viele Leute gleichzeitig online sind ist das Internet entweder schnell oder langsam. In einem Erfahrungsbericht (finde gerade den Link nicht tut mir leid) habe ich gelesen, dass der Downstream zu Stoßzeiten teilweise auf 3Mbit runtergekracht ist. 

Laut eigener Aussage hat skyDSL zwar keine Fair-Use-Policy-Klausel, aber wie gesagt es kommt halt immer auf die potenziellen Mituser an wieviel am Ende rumkommt. Also du hast geschrieben es gibt keine Alternativen. Bist du dir das wirklich sicher? Kein LTE/UMTS von der Telekom oder Vodafone...bei LTE könnte man sogar einen Hybrid-Tarif nehmen. Dann wird die Kupferleitung und der Mobilfunk im Downstream sozusagen vereinigt. Klar hat man dann auch die Nachteile des shared Medium (Mobilfunk ist auch geteilt, bestimmte Nutzer sind auf einer Funkzelle), aber die anderen Nachteile von skyDSL würden wegfallen und du könntest problemlos über die Nacht Patches saugen, da dann wenig User on sein dürften. 

mfg, crae


----------



## Superwip (18. April 2015)

Der größte Nachteil von skyDSL ist die relativ hohe Latenz die alleine schon dadurch entsteht das die Daten zu einem Satelliten in einem geostationären Orbit und wieder zurück gesendet werden müssen. Zum Spielen ist skyDSL damit kaum brauchbar und schlechter als "DSL light".

Eine Richtfunklösung könnte in deinem Fall eine gute Option sein wenn es entweder einen entsprechenden Anbieter in der Gegend gibt oder du jemanden kennst der mit dir zusammen eine aufbauen könnte (dafür müsste er in Sichtweite wohnen und besseres Internet haben als du welches er dann mit dir teilen kann).


----------

